# Who are the most exciting musicians that are working now?



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Which musicians, if they came to your town, would you be most excited to see and hear? Who would you pay the most to hear in recital or in concert?

I'm looking for the names of individuals (including conductors) and chamber groups primarily, but if you want to include large ensembles as well, that is good too.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't get the opportunity to hear a lot of the greats, being in Utah. Some of the ones, though, that I would particularly like to see are:

Barbara Hannigan, soprano
Grigory Sokolov, pianist
Philippe Herreweghe, conductor
Vienna Philharmonic
Royal Concertgebouw of Amsterdam
Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Barbara Hannigan for sure, especially if she is also conducting. Simon Rattle has called her 'One of the great musicians of our time' and, while I don't necessarily like everything she does, she does a lot very well, far more than most.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Daniil Trifonov, Yevgeny Sudbin, Yannick Nézet-Séguin, springing in mind right away.
I hope to see the V.P paying the New Years day concerto live one day.


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

Jeremy Denk
Pierre-Laurent Aimard
Barbara Hannigan
Mitsuko Uchida
Gidon Kremer
Thomas Ades
Anne-Sophie Mutter


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

PeterFromLA said:


> Jeremy Denk
> Pierre-Laurent Aimard
> Barbara Hannigan
> Mitsuko Uchida
> ...


Excellent choices. Yah, if I could attend an Aimard: Messiaen heavy recital, with some Elliott Carter works, that would be amazing!

Anne-Sophie Mutter would also be great.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Kronos Quartet for me, please!


----------



## Harrowby Hall (Aug 8, 2017)

Well, we already have Mirga in Birmingham and (not far away, in Nottingham) Sheku Kennah-Mason.

We had a visit, in 2016, from the Vienna PO (doing Gerontius under Simon Rattle) but ticket prices were just unacceptable. I did hear their performance a couple of days later from the Proms but the most _exciting _ aspect of the performance was the young, fresh voices of the BBC Proms Youth Chorus - trained by local hero, Simon Halsey.

Mitsuko Uchida and Andras Schiff.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'll agree with Barbara Hannigan and Pierre-Laurent Aimard (and not only for contemporary and 20th century music). In addition, I'd love to hear (and see) Teodor Currentzis and Patricia Kopatchinskaja. Another pianist I'd like to hear is Anna Vinnitskaya. 

And, if it were only possible ..... I am sorry that I never got to hear Barbirolli in the flesh.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Enthusiast said:


> And, if it were only possible ..... I am sorry that I never got to hear Barbirolli in the flesh.


Despite growing up in Manchester, I had to wait until I was living in San Diego to see him conduct ... Mahler 9th with the LA Philharmonic in 1969.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Cellist Steven Isserlis.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Cellist Steven Isserlis.


Totally agree there. Love him to bits. Seen him live at recitals twice and met him both times. Amazing Cellist, lovely guy.

And Joshua Bell. Everyone on TC knows I love him too. Well, the two are best friends anyway


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm glad someone mentioned Patricia Kopatchinskaja.... It was too late to revise my listing to include her. She's terrific.


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

Yuja Wang is absolutely marvelous.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

dillonp2020 said:


> Yuja Wang is absolutely marvelous.


'Exciting' in more ways than one! :lol:


----------



## poodlebites (Apr 5, 2016)

PeterFromLA said:


> I'm glad someone mentioned Patricia Kopatchinskaja.... It was too late to revise my listing to include her. She's terrific.


Me too. Saw her three weeks ago playing Stravinsky's violin concerto and it was something I won't forget easily. 
Same goes for Janine Jansen playing Britten's concerto. The lady who sat next to me told me she was in her eighties and had been going to concerts since she was a teenager and she thought her performance was something she hadn't seen before.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

F.ex. 
Pieter Wispelwey 
Marcin Dylla 
JACK Quartet


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

IgorLevitt is a pianist to follow.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Murray Perahia
Janine Jansen
Hilary Hahn


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The Arditti String Quartet. Somebody please release a comprehensive box set.


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

starthrower said:


> The Arditti String Quartet. Somebody please release a comprehensive box set.


Have seen them perform live several times, most recently in October (or November), at U of Chicago, in a Ligeti-Bartok program. They are always great, but they way they play the pianissimo passages, it's hard not to feel they are playing for each other more than for the audience... I mean, they get *really* quiet.


----------

